# What is your favorite meal of the day?



## Kaya (May 16, 2014)

For me, BREAKFAST! 2 slices bacon, hashbrowns, 1 over medium egg on top of the hash brown and a glass of milk!!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 17, 2014)

My favorite meal is all of them.

For breakfast I'll have at least 4 slices of bacon or 2 large patties of sausage, 2 eggs over medium, grits, and biscuits and gravy.


That should get the day off to a good start.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 19, 2014)

I have a really busy day and get home late.  At nights I have cream-of-wheat as soon as I get home and that is my favorite meal of the day (omg that is so boring).


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

I love Cream of Rice!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 19, 2014)

The one I don't have to cook myself, wait, I have to cook all my own meals.  I must have had a brain-fart


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> The one I don't have to cook myself, wait, I have to cook all my own meals.  I must have had a brain-fart



Funny .. when I saw the question, that's the first thing that came to mind for me too.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I have a really busy day and get home late.  At nights I have cream-of-wheat as soon as I get home and that is my favorite meal of the day (omg that is so boring).



Cream Of Wheat= COW


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Chill con carne


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Breakfast. I love breakfast type food. Frequently have pancakes for dinner.

I started to say any meal I don't have to cook. The only time I ever go out to eat is when my brother surprises me and takes me out. We always go to a place that serves breakfast all day and that's what we both have. I have a very nice 'big' brother.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

LindaV said:


> Breakfast. I love breakfast type food. Frequently have pancakes for dinner.
> 
> I started to say any meal I don't have to cook. The only time I ever go out to eat is when my brother surprises me and takes me out. We always go to a place that serves breakfast all day and that's what we both have. I have a very nice 'big' brother.


Look after him sounds like a nice lad.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

He is. Everyone should have a brother like him. My earliest memory of him is me falling and cutting my knee on a piece of barbed wire. He picked me up and carried me inside the house, cleaned and bandaged my ouch. He has always been there for me and those nice breakfasts are probably the least of it all.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 31, 2014)

Dinner, supper... whatever you call the evening meal.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

LindaV said:


> He is. Everyone should have a brother like him. My earliest memory of him is me falling and cutting my knee on a piece of barbed wire. He picked me up and carried me inside the house, cleaned and bandaged my ouch. He has always been there for me and those nice breakfasts are probably the least of it all.


Great nice to have a brother like that to look after you.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

*Breakfast-Cereal Mascots as You Never Wanted to See Them Before*

If you've ever wondered what your favorite breakfast-cereal mascots would look like as real people, I've got good news and bad news: Someone's brought them to life, and the results are horrifying. Over the past six months, Peruvian illustrator Guillermo Fajardo has been creating digital art that reimagines cartoonish cereal characters as what he calls "moving and dramatic creatures." The recently finished series includes Captain Crunch, the Trix Rabbit, Count Chocula and Frosted Flakes's Tony the Tiger.

http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/breakfast-cereal-mascots-you-never-wanted-see-them-144713


----------



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

Breakfast. Bacon and fried egg. Yum.


----------

